

Xwayland - untrothy
http://blog.mecheye.net/2014/04/xwayland/

======
lisper
I clicked through three levels of reference links and I still have no idea
what Xwayland is, except that it is some kind of refactoring of the Linux
graphics stack. Could someone please explain why people seem so excited about
it?

~~~
forgottenpass
The larger idea this fits into is getting rid of X11 all together. The
inevitable replacement is Wayland.* One of the challenges of such a switch
will that once you start using wayland, you'll have some older applications
that cant talk to wayland, you'd have to start an X server to run that old
application.

If you have a wayland session on your computer, you don't want to hit ctrl-
alt-8 to switch over to an X session running that single application, and then
switch back and forth to wayland to use every other program. It would be nice
if there was a X server that worked as a wayland client and could put the
X-only application on your wayland desktop. That's Xwayland.

* For a better explanation on ditching X, and what Wayland is: see this talk from one of the X dudes working on Wayland [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIctzAQOe44](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIctzAQOe44)

~~~
runeks
Also, if you've ever run an X11 application inside Mac OS X, you've used
something similar: XQuartz.

XQuartz is for running X11 applications inside Quartz (Mac OS X's window
server/compositor), XWayland is for running X11 applications inside a window
server/compositor that uses the Wayland protocol.

------
bronson
I'm shocked at how fast Wayland is coming together. It's inspiring to watch.

~~~
Rovanion
Could it be that competition is the mother of productivity?

~~~
throwaway812
Competition with what? Windows, OS X? Xorg?

Edit: Can't seem to reply to child, but Mir isn't really a credible competitor
(See: [http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2014/03/more-on-why-display-
serve...](http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2014/03/more-on-why-display-server-does-
matter.html) . Unfortunately Mir seems to be mostly NIH; everyone else is
cooperating on Wayland.)

~~~
mateuszf
Canonicals Mir

